# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Network Programming >  [RESOLVED] Choosing design pattern for clinet/server communication

## perto1

I want to design file passing client/server (posix). I have multiple ways of passing file: pipe, queue etc. Which design pattern would be useful. 

I thought service locator pattern.  Any suggestions ?

----------

